# khe specter pro



## Micha ???? (8. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit khe specter pro??
hält das gleitlager??


----------



## Vollblutbiker (9. Dezember 2008)

gegenfrage: wenn du bereit bist 1700 für ein rad auszugeben, ist es dann nicht wurst ob das Lager hält wenn du dir für 20 mehr zwei neue mid-BB lager holen kanst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

